# Almost random clicking while pedaling - mystery



## Ruklin (Oct 28, 2012)

Here's the situation. I have a 2009 Trek Madone 5.4 with Shimano Ultegra equipment. I ride 2,500 mile annually. While pedaling, I hear multiple clicks per revolution after a half mile of riding, but not earlier. Adding to the mystery, after about 20 miles the sound stops. I normally ride 50+ miles per outing. 

I have changed the chain, bottom bracket bearings, and checked front chain ring bolts. 

Does anyone have any other ideas?

I appreciate your experience and help.


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

Check the pedals.


----------



## Ruklin (Oct 28, 2012)

202cycle said:


> Check the pedals.


I will swap the pedals with my wife's bike to test them. 

Thank you


----------



## Ruklin (Oct 28, 2012)

Didn't work.. The clicking is still there. Any other ideas?


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

I have it too on a 2011 Madone 4.7 with a Shimano 105 group. Annoying.


----------



## okiefo (Jan 10, 2009)

Tighten your skewers. You may have already tried this, but if they are loose (particularly the rear) there will be creaks and clicks.


----------



## BigDweeb (Jun 26, 2007)

I had a weird clicking noise a while ago that happened on every pedal stroke. It was driving me crazy so I slowed down and leaned over to try to listen to the bike better. During this I rested my hand on my knee and felt a click under my hand. My knee cap was clicking. WTF? Apparently that sh!t happens when you get old. 

Anyway - it's probably your seatpost.


----------



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

seatpost bolts, either on the head of the post where the rails meet the clamps or where the clamp meets the post etc. Grease the post with either carbon prep or waterproof grease depending on the frame and post combo and check and double check the saddle area. Also spray a tiny bit of chain lube in the insert area where the rails go into the saddle body.


----------



## Ruklin (Oct 28, 2012)

I'll try the seat post fixes. 

When I pedal with only one foot, the noise is more pronounced on when pedaling with my right foot. I think I have the problem with oversized bearing cups and I need oversize new bearings.


----------



## okiefo (Jan 10, 2009)

Try checking your quick releases.


----------



## Ruklin (Oct 28, 2012)

Checked. I think I have the oversized bottom bracket issue.


----------



## BCRexer (Dec 1, 2011)

Make sure the rear derailleur hanger is properly aligned. 10 and 11 speed index shifting is very critical to a correct alignment path of the rear derailleur and chain. Slight misalignment can lead to clicking or ticking noises. Get it checked out.


----------



## mpcbike (May 12, 2009)

Ruklin said:


> Checked. I think I have the oversized bottom bracket issue.


Doesn't the 09 5 series use a threaded bb?


----------



## Ruklin (Oct 28, 2012)

Perhaps I have a 2010. It certainly isn't threaded and has push in bearings held in place by the cranks. I am now certain I have the oversized BB. I am ordering the bearing sets made specifically for this problem. 

Thanks for everyone's help.


----------

